# Photo Galleries



## xy16644 (May 9, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a FreeBSD 8 server running currently. I often share (lots) of photos of my travels with family. Is there a port (like a web photo gallery) I can install that will allow me to (easily) share/upload my photos? I would also like to give access to my family to be able to upload and share photos. Does anyone have any ideas what I can use to accomplish this? I do have Apache 2 installed.

Thanks! :e


----------



## mfaridi (May 9, 2010)

I think you can use gallery2 , install it from port and use it


----------



## ProFTP (May 9, 2010)

my portal (photo gallery):
http://www.x0.org.ua/photo_album/25/3
http://www.x0.org.ua/photo/view/34/268
http://www.x0.org.ua/photo/view/9/286


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

ProFTP, what is the point of your post? How does this help xy16644?


----------



## ProFTP (May 9, 2010)

http://www.x0.org.ua/ - Open source, CMS/Portal witch photo albums
source http://x0.org.ua/web/tree_forum/MyApp/
analogue: gallery2


----------



## xy16644 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. In the end I used something called LinPHA:

http://linpha.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

http://sourceforge.net/projects/linpha/

Took me less than 10 minutes to install. I have it running under Apache and use MySQL. Theres a great "wizard" you run through to configure it. Its REALLY easy and quick.


----------

